# what do you guys do for a living?



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

What are your real jobs?


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

you tell us first! what do u do dooooooooood.....?

catch any fish lately?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I am too embarassed to tell anyone.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am RETIRED twice over....Second time not entirely by choice.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Oh Husky, being a stripper in a place called "The Tool Box" is nothing to be ashamed of...we're all friends here


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Good thing you can't keep a stripper after midnight--I'd be in trouble if I went home with another (the wife would get angry).

Who am I kidding, strippers have to like 28" or something--I'm only 14"


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

i am currently in college gettin my degree in political science in UVA...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Remember flea he still needs the impromptru (buggy) he used a couple years ago. Stole from his kid right..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Student at Randolph-Macon college workin on Enviornmental Science major.

Adam


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

My Card says it best
Service Manager for Delta Scientific
Counter Terrorist Systems
Vehicle Control Equipment
deltascientific.com
Check it out


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hmm...the stroller made a great pier cart. I wouldn't want to try and take it through the sand, but it worked as well as any for the pier--don't ya think?

Maybe those gals in Australia Sand Flea posted about need a "nanny" to watch their kids on the boat when they go fishing??

Anyway, not that anyone needs to know, but I am a Systems Test Specialist for Spirent Communications and I am currently going to graduate school at Johns Hopkins University to get my MBA.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

H2O hunter--went to your homepage. Nice pics--your son is one month older than mine. When do you plan on starting him on fishing? How old is old enough?


----------



## dal (May 15, 2001)

hey everybody,
I work at a group home here in Richmond with kids with autism, mental retardation, emotional disorders...pretty interesting stuff(sometimes).

Dal


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

News editor.


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

sandflea editor for what?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Another website...but we'll leave that out of this discussion. I keep the fishing guy and the work guy separate. 

And I'm a freelance writer on the side. My byline pops up in magazines from time to time.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Unless he changed jobs recently I know what Sand Flea does. 
You know, for a nice custom made rod and a mag reel I just might tell...


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

HuskyMD,
I'll give you your choice of two!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hmm...I'll take the first.  
Actually I don't think Sand Flea told me he was a news editor back when he mentioned what he did. So what I think he does either isn't what he actually does anymore, or he isn't really a news editor.
Hmm...the plot thickens.
I think Sand Flea is actually the head of the MD DNR and uses this site to catch us with illegal stripers.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's really not very interesting guys...sheesh. So what does everyone else do?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Postal Worker part time,fisherman full time!


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

You may have something there HuskyMD. I heard a story once about a DNR agent who kept dropping his cell-phone in the water---
could it be-----?!?


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Retired Navy, and now a systems analyst contractor for the Navy. "Have fishin pole will travel".


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

macman what was your rank???


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

i'm a f-18 squid


----------



## pierjunkee (Dec 1, 2000)

HIGHSCHOOL STUDENT!!!!!......and on the all A honor roll might I add! I also play baseball......but most importantly, fish on every weekend!!!!! haha


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Now that you guys are really telling I retired from the pentagon (army) com center jun 79..From Pulse Engineering (Govt Contractor) Feb 2002..Health keeps me from starting again..


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Restaurant Marketing/Advertising Consultant ... Eastern Seaboard (Maine to FLA to Tennessee).

But I'm really a misplaced Bio/Chem Major from many years ago. Hampden-Sydney College '88.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Senior high school teacher, where the grade of an "A" is as common as hen's teeth. That is at Eastern Technical High School in Essex!!!


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

CGM,

AZCS(AW),(E-8) a Fighter puke. VF-143 Pukin Dogs, VF-101 Grim Reapers and VF-103 Jolly Rogers. Also, a couple of tours through "Hawkeye Country" VAW-123 and 124.

Macman


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

you guys have interesting jobs,
let me mention i am a sophomore at UVA, with a 3.8 GPA... My major is Political Science i hope one day to be a congressman, and my minor is Computer Programing and Business Skills. I am not at home I am currently living at a Dorm, so i dont have time to fish consistantly until Late May.
I am dying to wet a line.
Tight Lines


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Downsized from ATT currently freelancing.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

On the overview of the bulletin board (click on Bulletin Boards over on the left) it says JCreamer posted on 4/20 at 9:04? PM. I see no message here.

What gives?


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

thats wierd...
i dont know, so dont look to me for answers


----------



## ssminnow (Oct 26, 2001)

NNS engineer...somewhere between the guy on "Office Space" and "Dilbert"


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Another Navy guy...

Macman - they are catching croakers on the Naval Station in the evening on bloodworms....nice size...

Sandcrab


----------



## blsmith1955 (Feb 17, 2001)

PLANT METALLURGIST, TRUCK AXLE PLANT


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

I'm a professional sport fisherman looking for a TV show but for fun i own a small fire & water damage restoration company.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

geographer
transportation planner
GIS specialist
and hack and jack of many trades


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Research Science in Environmental Chemistry at VIMS, W&M. But our project is coming to a close within the next week or so I'll be back on the meat market.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Programmer


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

tunafish- what kind of programmer? COmputer Programmer?

HEY GUYS LET ME ASK ANOTHER QUESTION? WHAT ARE SOME OTHER HOBBIES YOU HAVE ASIDE FROM FISHING?


----------



## Scales (Aug 25, 2000)

Grain elevator manager


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

i'm also a gun fanatic and a semi retired paintball player.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

CGM,

Yup. I'd like to think of myself as a Tech Typist.


----------



## blsmith1955 (Feb 17, 2001)

DEER HUNTING, TYING FLYS, AND WATCHING MY 3 DAUGHTERS IN SPORTS KEEP ME BUSY THRU THE WINTER


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

i own many firearms myself(well i kinda use my dads), and i like hunting and i hunt with him, white tail etc.
but something about sittin on a tree waiting to shoot an animal with a gun capable of killing godzilla doesnt make me like hunting too much...
dont get me wrong i still think it is a great sport, but in fishing you have to lure the targeted species in and actually fool them to take your bait
i think fishing has more skill involved but both are great!
any body wanta take me in long range shooting with a rifle?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

would you have a gun too?  
Or is the game to see if I can hit you from long range with a rifle?  
Don't worry...chances are I'd miss.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Full Time Surf Fisherman , Part time Loan Officer Accubanc Mortgage.


----------



## TomL (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm an financial analyst for investments related to pollution controls on power plants. Going back to school in 2003 and hoping I can then find an easier job (less hours) in a place I want to settle (anywhere on the east coast on the water). I'd like to work in the renewable energy field.

23 years old and been fishing for 23 years.


----------



## blsmith1955 (Feb 17, 2001)

CGM...I ONLY HUNT WITH A BOW OR MUZZLELOADER..AND IF YOU THINK FISHIN IS MORE OF A CHALLENGE THAN HUNTING WHITETAIL DEER...YOU MUST HAVE STUPIDER DEER THERE THAN WE DO IN INDIANA...


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Navy twidget, fisherman,


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

yea there are so many deer here in Northern VA it is impossible not to see one in a day and i am not kidding!
muzzleloading firearms are nice. 
my dad bought me a whole pack when 1 year ago
i just prac with it


----------



## striper0 (May 21, 2001)

remodeling contractor.....hobby is beer n fishin and women


----------



## peaksjam (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey folks,

haven't been here in a while, but as cobia season approaches, thought I'd stop in and contribute.

I'm a full time tar bender...ahem...bartender. School sometimes, fishing all the time.

Aside from wetting lines, I play guitar and go see lots and lots of concerts. Your typical hippie type music, but don't get me wrong, I'm no softie ; )

looking foward to catching up with some familiar faces this spring!

jason


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

finally this years schooling is almost over, that i why i have been away for a while
i cant wait to wet my line or actually many lines


----------



## croakerman (Jan 20, 2000)

Network Administrator for a nonprofit company

Fulltime family man & obsessed fisherman. 

----------------------------
You gotta put your pole in the water to catch fish!!


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

thanks for all the responses!


----------



## DaveD (May 9, 2002)

Accountant, kid in a 59 year old body, hunter, 4-wheeler fanatic, grandfather and most importantly FISHERMAN.


----------



## sandy (Jul 6, 2001)

46 yr old female truckdriver. ex 16 yr air force electronics tech. love to fish, hunt and ride motorcycle, when i'm not working or taking care of my house. never seems to be enough hours in a day.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

been retired 17 years and love it. fish almost every day. build rods as a hobby. just finished a 12ft. 3in. one for casting.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

retired police officer took one for the city now i do one on one protection and act as a consultant for certain id's. if it wasnt for fishing i'd go crazy or maybe i'm crazy cause i fish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Job*

9-1-1 dispatcher and fire fighter also lieutenant with the Cape May County Fire Police.

I like to hunt, fish and tie rigs. 

I had two uncles who retired from Phila, Al and Chico "chiccki" Cannon.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*good stock*

two good guys spent sometime down the FOP with them


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm a 1st year apprentice in the electricians local 26 (Washington D.C.) apprenticeship program


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

software/system engineer (a.k.a. code geek)


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

Commercial Project Superintendent


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Jobs*

Retired Union Painter and bookie....and totally hooked on stripers.....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> software/system engineer (a.k.a. code geek)


I'm a QA Manager, my team makes sure what Cygnus codes, works!!


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Just an old fart that fishs anytime i want now. 

Bill


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tractor trailer driver for Dominos Pizza, been there 10 years, I deliver to the Pittsburgh, PA area twice a week.

I also owned & operated a small custom tackle biz for 15 years, closed it in 2003.


----------



## fvmoore (Jul 20, 2005)

*I'm a...*

Software Developer


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll give y'all one guess.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I'll guess*

A used car salesman????? lol......


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Railroader said:


> I'll give y'all one guess.....


Wal-Mart Door Greeter?


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*guess*

A Beertender Lol


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*just guys how about us !!!!!!!*

how about us women im a bartender we work too LOL


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Project Manager


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Software Developer*



> I'm a QA Manager


I'm the one who usually tell people like Fishbreath that it's not a bug, it's meant to throw an exception!!!


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

I dabble a little in Framing, building decks and porches,siding installation and repair as well as welding and I'm a pretty good lure builder.


DEAN


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Flea you need to edit the other post and merge this into it. But I will say this most women work just as hard as the guys and bartending is no easy job.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

network/security administration for B/E Aerospace

i love it pretty much runs itself and i play video games 75% of the work day LOL


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

High School Junior by day, Neural Surgeon and Aeronautical Physicist by night. I also do a little fishing on the side.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> software/system engineer (a.k.a. code geek)





Fishbreath said:


> I'm a QA Manager, my team makes sure what Cygnus codes, works!!





TunaFish said:


> I'm the one who usually tell people like Fishbreath that it's not a bug, it's meant to throw an exception!!!


I'm a former developer turned Systems/Business Analyst and Project Manager (thanks to offshoring) - I tell them WHAT to build, sort out differences between the developers and the testers (see above) and lie to the Sr. Management and clients that we are on time and under budget.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Critical Care Paramedic... work with Lifecare Ambulance outta Newport News VA looking to get on Newport News Fire Dept...ill know in teh next couple weeks too hopefully down the line i can get on a medevac helo


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

im tryin to follow in the footsteps of my physics teacher. He designed (in part) the reactors on 10 nuclears subs in use today. Needless to say he was a nuclear engineer, i wanna get my bachelors in mechanical engineering, and im gonna be a senior this year.


----------



## psom4cop (May 9, 2006)

By day I work as a Training Manager for an International Maritime Security Group, by evening I am a Reserve Deputy Sheriff in Portsmouth working in specializing in training but also put time in with the criminal apprehension unit, civil process and other various special projects. And somewhere in there I really do fish.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

I sell coke.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Project Manager



Steve manages the rate at which people fall from skyscrapers because his anchors break!



Jesse




JK STEVO!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Wuz a full time Lumberjack but now im a county worker for the Paks and reck



Matt


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> Wuz a full time Lumberjack but now im a county worker for the Paks and reck
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


LUMBERJACK??


Lumberjack... dude....

*Lumberjack*: Lumberjack is the traditional name of a person, almost always a man, who makes his living cutting down trees. _A lumberjack is usually depicted as a strong, burly man who likes to brave the outdoors_. He is depicted as wearing _suspenders_, a long-sleeved plaid flannel shirt, and heavy boots. He works by cutting down trees with either an axe or (with the help of another lumberjack) a cutting saw (_as opposed to the modern chainsaw). _


You used a chainsaw you cheater!!!!!!!!!!



What you gonna do tomorrow?

Big party on the island! dale is gonna have a big blowout in the campground!woo



Jesse


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

Warehouse manager


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i pull cans for emerald isle realty, and cut a few lawns in my neighborhood.

17 and summerjobs. i dont have to go to work until 4:00 in the afternoon , and can fish before and after, so im doing pretty sweet right now. balancing it all out , and still alot of fishing in.


Gilly, Matt, lets go somewhere and catch SOMETHING FOR CRIPES SAKE!


Jesse


----------



## ac00buck (May 29, 2006)

fireman with montgomery county maryland
best job out there if you ask me


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

Retired USAF Jolly Greek Mechanic
Currently work civil service at a reserve unit.
I plan to fully retire soon and move to the Florida Panhandle.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

eklutna said:


> .
> I plan to fully retire soon and move to the Florida Panhandle.



Sounds like a plan!

Hope it all works out for ya , and catch many a fish down there.



Jesse


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AndyMedic said:


> Critical Care Paramedic... work with Lifecare Ambulance outta Newport News VA looking to get on Newport News Fire Dept...ill know in teh next couple weeks too hopefully down the line i can get on a medevac helo



Dude....was that before or after you woke up from the Holiday Inn Express?...

But seriously,

BTW - Andy, thanks fer saving the day when my wife and daughter got in that car accident.

I was really glad and appreciative for your assistance in our time of need. My family also thanks you! You are all right in my book.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Dude....was that before or after you woke up from the Holiday Inn Express?...
> 
> But seriously,
> 
> ...


its only because i want to steal your wife from you   

naw i realize how shitty a situation that can be and i know havign someone there to help you out makes thigns jsut a tiny bit easier


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ocean Export Agent. I book and export freight, over seas.

After 14 years in the blue colored world of warehousing (7 years as a warehouse supervisor) and logistics, I turned in my forklift keys, my scanner and gloves for an desk job.


I never knew how much I would miss the warehouse and wearing a tie really sucks in this heat!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Ocean Export Agent. I book and export freight, over seas.
> 
> After 14 years in the blue colored world of warehousing (7 years as a warehouse supervisor) and logistics, I turned in my forklift keys, my scanner and gloves for an desk job.
> 
> ...


but you look cute in a tie


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Air Power!!!!*

Air Traffic Controlller for the Air Force, currently stationed at McGuire Air Force Base in New Jersey.


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

massage therapist. I need to write a book so I can fish more. Budding author/creative genius


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

Before the wisecracks start I also swinged a hammer for about 10 yrs


----------



## OVTODD210908 (May 15, 2006)

Computer Programmer for Goverment don's ask what or i'll have to kill ya


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ahhhh*

Don't work right now, i forgot what i use to do heh heh...I work for the mouse making things...mold and model maker...anything they came up with we made it come to life...really. also made boats.....but now i am trying to find myself again......but like some of you, i was in the Marines, hunted deer in Tenn, fish for rockfish, and bluefish in Newyork....and now i am down here in Fla....Gave up hunting my first year here...95 degree on opening day...and my dog was bigger then the deer But the fishing here is great...You arent a man till you has a Tarpon scarce the crap out of you or when you have a big Jack almost pull you out of the boat and your arms are turning to mush....also jumping from rock to rock chasing a big Snook is one of the greatness high you can get....but when i find myself i will tell you guys........


----------



## DigitalHunter (Jun 6, 2006)

*Computer geek*

I am currently a Canon tech support agent. I live in office space hell. Ive been a computer tech since I was 14, can build/repair pretty much any system.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*I am a....*

professional photographer. Have been since around '76. Before that ass't pro at a golf club.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*What pays the bills ....*

I'm staff to the NC Workforce Commission, a part of the NC Dept. of Commerce


Born to fish; forced to work. :--|


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I fish but I still haven't gotten paid once


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

first mate in the summer and school in the winter


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

A Web Designer by day and a wanna be rock star by night.


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

retired mechanical engineer.


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

26 years with the same Bank as a commercial banker. My part time job is trying to keep the black cat off Fish Hunter and Hawk.   

SNUFFY


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*BEst job out there.*

Heck yea, where else can you work where you know you always have the next day off?
Firefighter, City Of Wilmington, NC IAFF LOCAL 129



ac00buck said:


> fireman with montgomery county maryland
> best job out there if you ask me


----------



## Captain Robert (Jul 6, 2006)

Soon to be out of work assembly line autoworker.:--|


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

*Navy*

Fire Controllman in the navy for 6 years..about to get out next month..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I own a Printing company and have for the last 36 years, Damn I'm old. Oh yeah, most important job, my three boys father and fishing instructer.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

*Jesse*

Your job should be a pro S%$! Talker

But realy you need to stop, Im not the only one who's getting sick of it 




MAtt.......The lumberJack


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Before my spinal surgery, I was training and driving harnes race horses(trotters and pacers)....and hope to be doing that again within the next month or so...Come bet on my horses at Colonial Downs in October !!!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Just graduated from high school (Enloe) and going to Carolina in the fall with plans to major in Pre-Law or Mathematics and head for a degree for Carolina Law School.

Also at the moment working as a counselor at a YMCA summer camp.

Next summer I might try to find a spot on the crew of a charter boat...anybody need a deckhand? I'm good with boats, ropes, rods and fish.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

mechanical engineer (sometime soon)


----------



## grif105 (May 23, 2006)

I'm the Naval Air Systems Command Technical Liaison to the Naval Air Forces, Atlantic Fleet......fancy name for "Help Desk". Took the two year tour so I could get down to Va. Beach.


----------



## buffmedic69 (Jun 17, 2006)

I am a paramedic in the metro-Atlanta area. Yes, I stay busy!


----------



## scsurffisher (Oct 29, 2005)

Massage Therapist when I'm not fishing.


----------



## scsurfcaster (Mar 21, 2004)

need to fish more man


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Ceo*

of an Environmental Remediation Company located in SE Virginia since '03. before that pulled 3 yrs in DC performing QC and project Designs for the USACE. 


I also usually refuse to wear ties or tuck in my shirt.  even if i see legal counsel


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Full Time Capricorn  

Part Time Control Addict


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

*U/w*

Property & Casualty underwriter FL division  for an Excess and Surplus lines insurance co.


----------



## badgemann06 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Wear a Badge*

Federal Police for DOD in DC


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

I design, develop, test, promote and write about surf fishing tackle, bummer huh! BB


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Formerly a purchasing agent / production scheduler.

Currently a 3rd year law student at Wake Forest


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I work at the Horse Racing track here in va


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Paramedic


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*produce*

I buy and sell produce. Produce Broker...
Anyone need some good Fruit.. I can get the best and that is why I can do it.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Topsailbum said:


> Paramedic


there are quite a few of us running around this site


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Network Analyst/Engineer/administrator. However you want to say it or slice it, they all mean about the same.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Andy ,
More of us than I realized.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

and one old navy corpsman from the 60's.
charlie


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

wetland and stream delineation and permitting aka play in the woods alot and get paid for it


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

I do so little I forget.... 

Industrial Electrician/Sr. Facilities Tech. for a company that makes micro-chips. Responable for Power Distribution in three of there production plants. 
I fish, build rods, and hunt deer, bear, and hogs on the side. Did run an outfitter service but the two partners bailed and I couldn't find any good help.   :--|


----------



## NavyChick (May 27, 2005)

*Navy*

I'm a nuke ET student, just got up here to the prototype in Ballston Spa.

NavyChick


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

NavyChick said:


> I'm a nuke ET student, just got up here to the prototype in Ballston Spa.
> 
> NavyChick


i was born in balston spa...arent you over by the state park? no saltwater fishing there..if you have any questions about the area..ask me i grew up there

Andy


----------



## Jamisjockey (Feb 24, 2006)

FAA Air Traffic Controller. Awaiting transfer Jan 8 '07 to Warrenton, VA (http://pct.natca.net)
No idea what my schedule will be, but odds are that I will be off during the week sometime. So, of course, I'll be looking for other shiftworkers to fish with


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Jamisjockey said:


> FAA Air Traffic Controller. Awaiting transfer Jan 8 '07 to Warrenton, VA (http://pct.natca.net)
> No idea what my schedule will be, but odds are that I will be off during the week sometime. So, of course, I'll be looking for other shiftworkers to fish with


Hey, I do air traffic in the airforce. I have one year left on my enlistment. What do you think my chances are of getting hired in the FAA when i get out or if it is even worth it anymore? How big of a difference in pay is it between the new hires and the ones already working in your facility and how is it affecting morale? I hear a lot of bad things about the FAA administrator Marion Blakley.


----------



## Jamisjockey (Feb 24, 2006)

Xray Lima said:


> Hey, I do air traffic in the airforce. I have one year left on my enlistment. What do you think my chances are of getting hired in the FAA when i get out or if it is even worth it anymore? How big of a difference in pay is it between the new hires and the ones already working in your facility and how is it affecting morale? I hear a lot of bad things about the FAA administrator Marion Blakley.


I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Fireman (Jan 1, 2006)

I am a Firefighter in a small town in Western North Carolina. Proud to serve my community.


----------

